# Herping pictures



## XKiller (May 10, 2011)

Heres some of my photos ive taken from last year, from around QLD and NT, I apologize if i have allready posted any of them allready.... there is way to meny photos and species to put them all up so heres acupple of my favourates. you may have seen pictures of most these animals before

Pseudechis porphyriacus






Heavly gravid Pogona vitticeps





Nephrurus levis





Pseudechis australis





Pseudonaja mengdeni?





Nephrurus Amyae





Acanthophis antarcticus





Tiliqua occipitalis





Pseudechis australis





Nephrurus laevissimus





Pseudechis weigeli





Pseudechis australis





Varanus Spenceri





Fordonia leucobalia





Cerberus rynchops 





Dendrelaphis punctulata
Oldest Green tree snake and largest i have come accross.





Dendrelaphis punctulata





Hemiaspis damelii





Notaden bennettii





Shane


----------



## cadwallader (May 10, 2011)

WOW those photos are amazing and the rynchops and bennettii are amazing. cheers for sharing


----------



## Kurto (May 10, 2011)

Thats one healthy RBB!


----------



## SamNabz (May 10, 2011)

Great pics Shane, you're getting pretty good with that camera mate.

Thanks for sharing, that RBB is a stunner


----------



## Chicken (May 10, 2011)

Great Photos! Have you considered entering any in the calendar?


----------



## XKiller (May 10, 2011)

The red belly was one of the largest i have come accross to around 2M... very healthy animal indeed cheers for the kind comments.

Sam i still have alot more lerning to with my camera lol


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

Wow lucky! Extraordinary trip it seems! That laevissimus is incredible.


----------



## XKiller (May 10, 2011)

Nah dident know there was one.



Reptilerookie321 said:


> Great Photos! Have you considered entering any in the calendar?


----------



## Waterrat (May 10, 2011)

Great images Shane and nice animals too.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 10, 2011)

Great pics,
The rbb and the gts are stunners
Thanks for sharing


----------



## XKiller (May 10, 2011)

A cupple more photos.

Litoria infrafrenata





Strophurus cilaris 





Boiga irregularis (night tiger forrm)





Liasis olivaceus





Hypsilurus boydii 





Shane


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

My god how do you find this stuff? Its incredible!


----------



## XKiller (May 10, 2011)

Walk into the bush or drive at night your bound to find something...

But Alot of time and dedication is how you find what you seeking.. very fun photographing them cheers...
I think we did pretty well concidering we didnet use traps... last year i found around 180 reptile species. 



snakeluvver said:


> My god how do you find this stuff? Its incredible!


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 10, 2011)

How was the Boyd's to photograph, did it keep shifting around the tree trunk?
Great pics.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Walk into the bush


 
lol I got up at 5 in the morning to go herping at Mapleton at the crack of dawn and all I saw was a Murray Skink (still pretty cool) and some enormous spiders.


----------



## Jazzz (May 10, 2011)

haha i love the Notaden bennettii!! So funny =] awesome pics!


----------



## JasonL (May 10, 2011)

Great animals, great photos


----------



## Tolly (May 10, 2011)

'Can use a camera !' top photos, id definatley have a go at the picture comp'
that redbelly pic is unreal..!


----------



## waruikazi (May 10, 2011)

Great pics mate!


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 10, 2011)

that dogface looks wild what a weird yet cool looking snake,
this is australian?


----------



## AussieReptileMan (May 10, 2011)

great looking pictures you got their mate, amazing camera work!
love the boyd's and well all of them!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 10, 2011)

The Notaden is funny, eyes look like they are popping out.  

How do you photograph the snakes they turn out much better than my snake pics?


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 10, 2011)

Nice pics mate, you have some great variety in there....


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 10, 2011)

Excellent and thank you for sharing


----------



## dylan-rocks (May 10, 2011)

Now sum1 got skilllzzzz


----------



## XKiller (May 11, 2011)

No not rely, it was photographed very earley in the morning.... but it very soon got sick of us 


Sock Puppet said:


> How was the Boyd's to photograph, did it keep shifting around the tree trunk?
> Great pics.


 
By the Dog face i assume you mean the bockadam (rynchops) yes it a wild snake along with every outher animal i have posted, yes it is an Australian snake it was found in the NT.


NatoRey said:


> that dogface looks wild what a weird yet cool looking snake,
> this is australian?


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

Amazing pic..thankyou for sharing them with us all.most of the latin names have me a bit stumped,but gives me something to do later.i love the Boyds dragon,would like to keep one myself.and of course all the little geckoes,so cute.


----------



## XKiller (May 12, 2011)

Suppriseingly the Amyae was one of the big highlights for me last year herping wise. great little gecko species will hopefully be getting some soon.. next time i'll put common and latin names up so everyone knows what they are. 

Shane



sookie said:


> Amazing pic..thankyou for sharing them with us all.most of the latin names have me a bit stumped,but gives me something to do later.i love the Boyds dragon,would like to keep one myself.and of course all the little geckoes,so cute.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 15, 2011)

Aww, it's a wild beardie!!   How cool! Oh man, I wish I was living in Australia, such an awesome country! 
Love all your pics! Great herping day you had there! Keep it up! 


P.S.: I would love to have some of that red sand/mud? for my beardie


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2011)

love the weigeli


----------



## NicG (Jun 23, 2011)

Great photos, Shane. Whereabouts did you come across this beauty and what would (assume)her diameter be?



ShaneWright said:


> Heres some of my photos ive taken from last year, from around QLD and NT
> Dendrelaphis punctulata - Oldest Green tree snake and largest i have come accross.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XKiller (Jun 24, 2011)

cheers, 
undara NP if I remember correctley it's length was around 1.5M it was a beatiful animal shame it probley died soon after I took these photos.



NicG said:


> Great photos, Shane. Whereabouts did you come across this beauty and what would (assume)her diameter be?


----------



## NicG (Jun 24, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> cheers,
> undara NP if I remember correctley it's length was around 1.5M it was a beatiful animal shame it probley died soon after I took these photos.


 
What makes you think it would die soon? Just its size, and hence its age?

I'm more interested in its diameter than the length. What would you estimate that to be? I have a large tree snake that's the biggest I've come across and I'm trying to gauge how close she is to 'full' size.


----------



## XKiller (Jul 1, 2011)

To be honost I can't rely remember mabye as round as a 20c peice. When I found the snake it was on it's way out it could bearley move the back half of it's body did not try and get away form me at all, shame nice snake tho.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow! man, you've got some really good shots, and a P. weigeli... am jeolous, love the D. punctulatum...


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 2, 2011)

Cracka photos,
What gear are you using? Esp for the amyae pic.
Thanks for the share.


----------



## XKiller (Jul 3, 2011)

Cheers, Nikon D90, with a tamron 90mm f2.8 macro lense for the amyae and most of the outher pictures as well, but I mosly use a 18-55mm lense.


CHEWY said:


> Cracka photos,What gear are you using? Esp for the amyae pic.Thanks for the share.


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 3, 2011)

Cheers. You must have been quite close still. How were your flash/es set up. 
I've just bought a nice camera and an awesome macro but am very amateur, so am appreciative of any tips. 

Thanks
JD



ShaneWright said:


> Cheers, Nikon D90, with a tamron 90mm f2.8 macro lense for the amyae and most of the outher pictures as well, but I mosly use a 18-55mm lense.


----------

